# Homemade andouille sausage and ABTs with pics



## jcglenn1009 (Sep 23, 2012)

Haven't been able to find my camera as of late, but that hasn't stopped the smoking.  I found it and figured I would share my Saturday smoke.  I had a six pound plus butt that I cut up and it left me with six pounds even.  It was early and my recipe calls for five pounds of butt for the aunouille, so I set one pound aside and decided to do some jalapeno and cheese "breakfast sausage.  It turned out ok, but I didn't get any pictures of that.  I did mix a half cut of the ground aundouille into the mix for the ABTs.  I put some of the sausage and the ABTs in the smoker and the ABTs turned out great, but the sauasage got pockets of grease in some areas.  I put the sausage on the grill for a few minutes to bust the grease pockets and give them some grill marks.  All in all everything turned out well and made for some good grub for the games.













001.JPG



__ jcglenn1009
__ Sep 23, 2012


















003.JPG



__ jcglenn1009
__ Sep 23, 2012


















004.JPG



__ jcglenn1009
__ Sep 23, 2012


















005.JPG



__ jcglenn1009
__ Sep 23, 2012


----------



## boykjo (Sep 23, 2012)

Looks great.... what were the casings used... They have a nice sheen to them..........
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Joe


----------



## jcglenn1009 (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks!  I used the LEM natural hog casing 32-35mm.  I use them because it is the only one Academy Sports carries, but have had no issue with them.  I have also seen them at Bass Pro Shop.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 24, 2012)

Looks great!


----------



## fpnmf (Sep 24, 2012)

Tasty!!


----------



## rp ribking (Sep 27, 2012)

Looks excellent Craig!!!


----------



## smokin-jim (Oct 30, 2012)

Looks great. How can you prevent the grease pockets?


----------



## fagesbp (Nov 6, 2012)

You can't really cut out the grease pockets of andouille I don't think just because of the nature of it. It's very coarse pork sausage with lot's of fat. I personally like the grease pockets...


----------

